# Scammer v's Police- who wound me up more??



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Not on a police bash because as you should know by now I am waiting for a start date that may never arrive but........

Not sure who I am more pissed off with, Paul woodward..AKA Walkersky for ripping me off for 400 quid or.........
The fucking police for doing fuck all and not bothering to tell me they are doing fuck all.

Been a good month now and since I gave my statement I have heard nothing , not a fucking thing.

Was told of the day of the statement that it was being faxed to Widnes police that afternoon and I would get a courtesy call a few days later, 3 weeks on nothing, I called Norfolk police 2 weeks ago to get an update and my officer was on a tw0 week holiday, but a nice fella said he would ring widnes police and get an update and ring me back in ten mins, 2 weeks later...fuck all.

BUT..............................I got a lovely lady from victim support offering me all sort of help and councilling!!!!!!!! for fuck sake, I wasn't raped of anything!!!!!! :x I would rather the resources were used to solve my crime rather than trying to help me over my traumatic expereince [smiley=bomb.gif]

Wouldn't it have been nice if the day I rang the police( 2days after I realised a scam was going to occur) they had frozen his account with my money in until it had been investigated, simple's, but NOOOOOOOOOOOO this would infringe on his possible postage rights as he could have been amazingly rehabilitated while he was in between ripping people off!!!!!!!!!!

Now I have nothing, no parts, no money and No fucking police support, BUT I have been Been suitably talked through my ordeal by a lovely lady. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I feel for you Stephen, don't let up chasing Widnes police


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Be quicker to chase the conning fucker mate, at least he returned my mails lol.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeezus that is outrageous. :evil:

I was directly contacted by John-H about removing my thread entitled 'Something needs to be done about Walkersky...' because of the 'complication' it might present to any prosecution.

Of course I was quite happy with that since legal action should always be preferable to any 'direct' activity to expose this thief for what he is.

However he made the same request to me once before when I was trying to obtain some action against another scumbag who stole a member's hubcaps then attempted to resell them on eBay. Said member saw the listing and we started a campaign against the thieving seller to get him prosecuted. The end result of that was the innocent victim having her car 'torched' outside her own house. Despite abiding by requests to refrain from comment, the police appear to have done absolutely nothing apart from make 'the right noises' about the theft, the arson and the threat to life - despite overwhelming evidence.

It may well be that something is going on behind the scenes but as ever, unless this is communicated to the victims then the natural feeling is to believe that no progress is being made. The simple fact that this scumbag has been doing this for some time over multiple forums would seem to suggest this is absolutely NOT the case.

I really have little confidence in the level of policing applied to crimes such as these. Sure they act on high profile crimes, but what makes them 'high profile'? Apart from the seriousness of the offence it has got to be public outcry and publicity - the police have to be seen to act.

It seems blatantly obvious to me that to set fire to somebody's car just feet from the owner's house is a pretty serious crime in itself - even disregarding the threat to life that action would bring. Yet nothing - sweet FA, has been done about that and nothing will be done about this either.

John-H, next time this happens - and it will - please do not send me PMs suggesting that these posts will 'complicate' any prosecution. It is plainly too complicated for the police to unravel as it is and it's high time these failures to act are given the public scrutiny they deserve. If the police have to be embarrassed into positive action then so be it.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello Rich,

It is disappointing is it not that no prosecution appears to have happened yet. These things can take time and we would not of course be told about what action the police are preparing or what they have found out, so we can't unfortunately put your mind at rest or update you as to what they are doing.

The issue about removing the details of what has happened is to do with not complicating the issue for any police prosecution should it then be claimed that a fair trial is not possible because of the publicity and anything else that might happen because of the divulging of names and addreses etc. We want to give the police the best chance of sorting the matter out and not be accused of scuppering a prosecution.

The warning had served it's purpose and the member's account was disabled.

Following discussion with Jae, action is being taken to protect forum members from people joining up to operate scams. Whilst we can take some steps to make it more difficult for the scammers we can't make things 100% safe and it will still be down to individuals to take sensible precautions when dealing with people they don't know or think they know. We can of course help by making people more aware of the dangers and hopefully if nothing else the issues you and others have raised has helped to get us into a safer position. We all still need to be vigilant and report anything dodgey going on.

Regards,
John


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> These things can take time and we would not of course be told about what action the police are preparing or what they have found out, so we can't unfortunately put your mind at rest or update you as to what they are doing.


Hi John,

And neither would I expect you too. :roll:

However 'Skitty' has posted that he has heard nothing from the police. Had he done so then he wouldn't have posted and neither would I.

The point I'm trying to make is that we have done everything asked of us in order to help a police prosecution. This happened with the 'Anneymouse' scenario and according to Annie herself nothing became of it and you'd have to assume the perpetrator is still at large and stealing other people's property. Likewise this character.

You are of course correct that individuals have to take steps to protect themselves against such scammers and it is positive news that Jae is looking into improving the security issues of the site, but there is no getting away from the fact that the police 'appear' to be doing nothing.

If they are making progress then why does a private telephone call from the investigating officer to the victim reassuring him that progress is being made in any way jeopardise a police prosecution?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lets have a stickie for all sellers to have feedback from us the buying public!!! simples........


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Skitty, it is of course very disappointing that you've not heard anything from Cheshire police.

A difficulty arises because you are reporting an offence in one force area which needs to be investigated in another force. Your statement needs to be forwarded on, someone needs to assess what's in the job and decide who is the appropriate person to be investigating it, it then has to be passed on to them and ultimately it can be actioned. It's difficult for the officers in Norfolk to give you any answers as they don't know who is dealing with it and you have no specific point of contact at Cheshire yet because nobody has informed you who the enquiry has been allocated to. However, I'm assuming the contact from victim support would most likely have been initiated from Cheshire police when they have recorded a crime in their area. If victim support didn't pass you a crime reference number then try getting back to them and they should be able to give it to you. That then at least gives you a term of reference with which to enquire. Armed with the crime reference you should be able to contact Cheshire police and at least find out who is investigating the matter and where you can contact them.

I know you shouldn't have to go through all this muddle, but it's the way it's been passed between forces that has caused the issue. If you'd reported a crime on my division that had been comitted on the division the investigation would have been assigned to someone within a couple of hours and you'd have had contact by the next day. Unfortunately the bureaucracy involved with cross-border investigations tends to slow the process, but it's lamentable that it's taken this long.

However, poor as it is that you've not heard anything that shouldn't mean nothing is being done. Much may be going on that you aren't aware of. Expectations of getting his account closed within a couple of days are sadly wildly unrealistic. If only we could! Frankly, it can take weeks or months to even get information out of the likes of PayPal or any other financial institution, let alone getting them to take any kind of action like closing an account. Getting information from internet service providers on their account users and getting action from them rarely takes less than 2 or 3 months!There are limits to what the police can do and contrary to popular myth we are not all-powerful. These institutions don't like to have their business interfered with and don't want to spend time and money dealing with police enquiries. The law places little responsibility on them so often we are entirely reliant on ther goodwill to progress an investigation. There's very little that can be done to hurry them.

My last fraud case took 14 months to bring to a successful prosecution, from the day the offender was first arrested - and that was with exemplary co-operation from the bank involved. This is inevitably going to be a lengthy process and much of the delay is not going to be due to any failings of the police. No excuse for poor communication though. See if you can get the crime number and track down who is dealing with it. Hopefully things will run smoother from there.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

The officer dealing with it should abide to the victims charter. He could be shafted for not contacting you with updates etc. Find out who the officer is and make a complaint, his shift inspector will no doubt contact you . Explain what has gone on, and that you have had no updates etc and you are considering contacting the internal investigations dept etc...


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

yes the oic should have KPI you [keep people informed]

as far as nothing being done as Mark said because it is 2 forces involved things will take time

again i know the big argument is going to be where did the offence occur?

in norfolk or cheshire [as it is an internet based offence] the reason this question will be asked is because as per National Crime Recording Standards there will probably be some degree of do we need another crime recorded on us, i know this does not help you but trust me its all politics at Chief Officer level it affects there bonus

that said, me being at the bottom of the pile dont get one, all i get is flack off the public because i dont have time to investigate all the crimes allocated to me

i think it is a bit piss poor you have not been contacted by the oic


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

GunnerGibson said:


> The officer dealing with it should abide to the victims charter. He could be shafted for not contacting you with updates etc. Find out who the officer is and make a complaint, his shift inspector will no doubt contact you . Explain what has gone on, and that you have had no updates etc and you are considering contacting the internal investigations dept etc...


You're assuming it's actually been passed to someone and there's an identified individual who has responsibility to investigate it and contact Skitty. It's a typical response to assume there's some individual not doing their job properly to be blamed for it and who should be 'shafted', but all too often there's not. These issues are mostly structural failings and it's just the poor bastard at the end of it who's just trying his best to do the job for you who ends up with all the flak for the failings that happened long before he knew the first thing about it!

Unfortunately in my experience of these enquiries originating from another force it's perfectly possible that it's still being passed around while they try to decide who should be dealing with it. Divisions will argue that it's a series of offences and should be dealt with by a specialist fraud unit while the fraud unit will argue there's not enough evidence that it's big enough to fit in their remit so should be with division. It's pathetic and one of the worst aspects of bureaucracy within the police. Of course, it's typical of most organisations and not unique to the police.

Skitty, if when you do make contact and are possibly told it's yet to be allocated to someone you'd be perfectly right to be unhappy about that. My advice would be to directly contact the divisional commander for the area where the offender lives. I'm not familiar with Cheshire's structures but I'd expect Widnes is a division itself. The commander should be of Chief Superintendant rank and will be in a position to crack some heads and ensure an investigation is under way.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

my point from my last post is

there is going to be some argument of WHOS CRIME IS IT therfore no one may have been allocated

i have seen this numerous times in my 24 years in the job where outside force enq are concerned different force policies apply

the point is someone should make contact , be it either crime management unit from either force

the question that i ask is , when you contacted your local police did you provide a statement and show any documentary evidence or did they just take basic details from you and say they would contact the force area where the offender lives ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> You're assuming it's actually been passed to someone and there's an identified individual who has responsibility to investigate it and contact Skitty.


If it hasn't it bloody well should have been :evil:


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

@Blackpoolfc and Mark, yes a proper statement was taken, sat for an hour and a half going through it with a very pleasant Lady police officer, her last words to me when she left were " it will be faxed to widnes police this afternoon and I would expect you to get a courtesy call in the next few days to say they have taken on the case etc"

That I presumed was it and didn't expect anything except the call for the foreseeable future, I am a realist and know how things work, my 400 quid is going to be a very low priority and rightly so, but the call or a call at some point would have been nice.

I run a family business and if the police had an alternative at this stage I would be taking my business elsewhere!!!

My 400 quid is really not the point here!! yes I would like it back but never gonna happen, but the least I would expect is this chavvy little shitfaced cock stopped from doing it to someone else.

Still think the police do a great job and as Mark said earlier in another post, thank god we have them cause without them we would all be up shitstreet.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

skitty said:


> my 400 quid is going to be a very low priority and rightly so...


But it isn't just your £400 is it? Quite apart from the money he also stole from me there is the small matter of the hundreds of other people he's scammed on other forums too.

I can quite imagine the levels of bureaucracy in the police force and as Mark rightly says, it's often the 'customer' facing guy that will take all the flak. But it is lamentable that passing this case from one region to another involves such seemingly petty internal politics and how come 'bonus' schemes come into it? I find that incomprehensible. Bonuses for what? How about balancing these with penalties for delay? How are these bonuses calculated?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

budgets rich........only so much bucks per force to clear its own crime figures, let alone manpower on clearing a crime in another force. heels dragging sounds coming across the border can be heard. it isnt the poor officers fault i think, but higher up under pressure to perform more with less and less in the money jar. glad i dont have to make that phone call to the poor sod who has been ripped off tbh.
gazz


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> budgets rich........


So whose decision was it to waste resources on what appears to be a lot of pointless bureaucracy? :roll:

It seems to me the 'front line' is tripping over themselves trying to do a job. Every time they get up they're tripped up by someone else.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

wquote="rustyintegrale"]


gazzer1964 said:


> budgets rich........


its all dictated to us by the government

you would not believe the bollocks we have to put up with

once [not that long ago] you grabbed the said villain i/v then charged put before the court following week , took us from start to finish about an hour of my time, now lock them up then go and see someone from cps they give you an action plan to carry out in i/v you then have to bail them for 6 weeks whilst the cps make a decision wether to charge or not [that decision has been taken off us] you imagine how many people we have coming back to see us every day thats why you never see us what once took an hour in the shift hangs over us for 6 weeks

to be honest i have only got 3 years left with my army service added on then i can go i cant wait

skitty to be honest mate the job its not what you think it is its full of over promoted idiots who have never seen an angry man

like i said to you and as you know i was stabbed in the face and side with a chisel couple of months ago lost all me teeth on the left side and had a punctured lung not one person above the rank of sergeant has been to see me they are to busy building empires/networking and shafting someone to get there next rank

its not the poor bastard at the bottom of the pile trust me we want to do our best for genuine members of public


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well there's just been this story on the radio about a pub landlady who rang the police because some kid had kicked a football over the fence and smashed a greenhouse window.

The police sent round two squad cars and a *police helicopter* to apprehend the offender... :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> wquote="rustyintegrale"]
> 
> 
> gazzer1964 said:
> ...


you have more patience than me fella.......i'd have lost it a long long time ago and told chief to foot off. i recall the same when cops wern't just cops........had real respect in the communit and you knew to keep your nose clean or it was a cuff round the head. bring back those days!!!!!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > wquote="rustyintegrale"]
> ...


firstly gazzer im one of the old fashioned ones get a grip of them and they will not mis behave

saying that the old fashioned villains knew the score as well and to be honest there was a degree of respect for each other

you could use your power of discresion and decide wether a crime ha dbeen committed or not ,but problem lies as i stated with the over promoted clan in charge of us

example i have a female chief inspector bollock me the other day [well try to] because i refused to crime a criminal damage
the damage was someone had pulled a branch off a tree and the person had phoned the police,it does not fit the criteria of damage i would say more public order/yca offence

the said chief inspector has a degree in french politics, i have 9 years experience in the parachute regiment lived on a council estate in blackpool and my dad was a bus driver but i believe i have more common sence and inteligence than she will ever have

there is an old saying in the police the jobs fooked it certainly is and trust me it will get worse regardless of what politician says what police numbers are cut and will be cut even futher , when i joined if we turned less than 20 of us out on a shift we were hard done to now if there are 4 of us [for the same area] its a result

this is the point myself and mark are saying to skitty , be patient , trust me , you cannot believe the work load we have i at present have 39 jobs to investigate , i have to go out on patrol and answer calls and try to deal with my 39 jobs as well, will never get the chance on top of that i will pick more up today out of all the jobs i have got 3 are real crimes the others are nonsence but because of government policy [ncrs] every incident we attend where the person believes they have been a victim of crime has to be crimed

just give me back my power of discretion let me go back to the old fashioned way of policing by consent and trust me jobs like skittys would have been sorted by now

any way going to have a lie down now must be yhe only anti police police officer around [bet im not tho]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would just batter him, annoymouse he deserves it and I am not the only one thinking this.

I was subject to fraud by my old tennants 20K, I got all the bank details, the whole she bang and the police did F all because all the incidents were under 5k and the credit card companies were not much better.

Ended up with aforementioned overpromoted Fuck wit on the phone who was given the short shift by me telling me to be patient and calm down, ended up putting the phone down on him.

Waste of time easy crimes, speeding, riding a bike on the pavement, I reported a coke bottle this morning which looks like it has been turned into something to smoke drugs on, I live in a nice area not inner city not even an automated reply from the email.

Believe me I pay enough in taxes to vent my anger like this against a generally waste of space company, The Police!

As mentioned if there was an alternative I am sure most would choose them


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

again dont blame them at the bottom of the pile blame them at the top

i agree speeding etc but remember a lot of speeding prosecutions from gatso / mobile camera are local authority nothing to do with police

secondly last year there was an old fella knocked over by a cyclist on the footpath and died of a head injury ill pass your thoughts onto his widow next time i see her the vast majority of towns etc now have cycle lanes so i agree but again it is what we are told to do by the bosses

remember the public tell the police what they want us to do ie cycling on the footpath / anti social behaviour/ dog shit on the footpath it is fact these are the 3 main topics that the public want the police to do something about

i would sooner be out hunting burglars but You the public want this , oh and by the way im a tax payer as well and 2p from every £1 you pay goes towards the police and if you still insist you are paying my wages in your taxes can i have a pay rise


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> again dont blame them at the bottom of the pile blame them at the top
> 
> i agree speeding etc but remember a lot of speeding prosecutions from gatso / mobile camera are local authority nothing to do with police
> 
> ...


fella for getting hammered from both sides and still being sane.......you deserve a payrise!!! now read pm and respond ya nugget lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gazzer pm you back mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> gazzer pm you back mate


thats a rumour m8......i have never worn a mini skirt and have deffo not driven a TT with a bra!!!! (pssst thats charlie) on both accounts i heard


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer pm you back mate
> ...


you told me you only lived for the weekend


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shhhhhhhhh pm's are private


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Blackpool is right.. the job is fucked.. the bosses are inept idiots who usually have their own set agendas to enable their rank progression, treading on the lowly constables on the way.

Studious fools who can push a pen but cannot man manage correctly. Morale has never been so low...

if the standard of police leadership was the same in the forces there would be a mutiny.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Believe me I pay enough in taxes to vent my anger like this against a generally waste of space company, The Police!


I don't see how much you pay in tax is relevant even slightly? surely in this scenario everyone is "entitled" to the same level of service regardless of how much they pay.

I am surprised you didn't manage to slip in that you can park 8 cars on your drive or that you also have a pool - again :roll: 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me I pay enough in taxes to vent my anger like this against a generally waste of space company, The Police!
> ...


ooooooooooooooh handbags at dawn ladies


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Charlie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me I pay enough in taxes to vent my anger like this against a generally waste of space company, The Police!
> ...


charlie you are spot on

you wrote what i was thinking of that remark

just taken me 4 hours to log in as well


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


buy more fingers ya wally lol


----------

